# Your favorite skip?



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering a few days ago (after I had a 2 move cross) what everyone's favorite step skip is? This can be for any method and if it is the cross, then lucky is 3 moves or less, for 2x2x2 block it's 4 or less, and for the first Roux block it's 6 moves (I'm just ballparking these amounts).

anyway, what is your favorite step to skip (or get lucky on)? My favorite is the cross 


P.S. - Yes I realize this is poorly phrased, please bare with me 

P.P.S. - Please be serious with your responses, no "F3L skips", or anything else that has a 1/43252003274489856000 chance of happening. A double x-cross or an LL skip is realistic. Also no "all edge" skips please, thanks 

P.P.P.S - Any kind of skip except the one's stated above, on ANY SIZE cube.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

imagine f2l skip but my realistic one is the the cross


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 12, 2008)

F3L skip, duh.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 12, 2008)

OLL skip is fun


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally like OLL skips the most.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like f2l skip(as in skip 1 or 2 pairs) =)


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 12, 2008)

A whole entire cube skip!! 

Nah, it's PLL skip.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> A whole entire cube skip!!
> 
> Nah, it's PLL skip.


wonder will there be an official scramble that gives a whole cube skip in the future?  WR Single 0.00 secs ! Broke by a 1 year old kid that average 10 days per solve.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

Neutrals01 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > A whole entire cube skip!!
> ...



I'm sure that some time there will be a scramble that is only a few moves away from being solved...but since everyone at the comp gets the same scramble, it just matters who can do it fastest :O


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

hmmmm i will hunt down this scramble


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 12, 2008)

LL skip is really nice


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Neutrals01 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



Well I am sure that will never happen. the scramler/judge would see the scramble is uber easy and would report it to the delegate/organizer, and it would be thrown out.

also, 10 days is a really good average for a 1 year old.

o yeah, and i like it when f2l pairs are already formed, but not placed.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

Sir E Brum said:


> LL skip is really nice



Agreed, but all 3 times I got them, I wasn't timing


----------



## KConny (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't like skips. They should be banned.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 12, 2008)

I never got a LL skip, I hope I'll be timing it when I get it.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

PLL skip..


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2008)

my OH PB is an LL skip - but its still 22s. which means im officially crap at OH
i really like OLL skips, as its the slower half for me (still 3 looker sometimes). Pll skips can be a little 'shocking' but OLL skips you almost always see coming (or you engineer them...)


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 12, 2008)

i like oll skips because now i do a 2-look for the orientation of last layer


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 12, 2008)

LL skip, then PLL skip, then... yeah, The rest of the stuff


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually really like just getting 1 f2l slot skip the best (or 1 move cross). Its probably not the fastest, but it puts me in overdrive if I see an early skip, rather than getting a skip at the end. I've never skipped a full LL but when it happens Im sure I will crap my pants in excitement.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2008)

for me OLL skips are better than PLL skips because they I react faster to them


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 13, 2008)

For Roux I like an EO skip. saves 1.5 seconds but oh so fun


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like a cross skip if possible.
My cross takes up 1/3 of my cube solving time


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> I would like a cross skip if possible.
> My cross takes up 1/3 of my cube solving time




You should really work on that then.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 13, 2008)

1/3 are you kidding right right.............


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

No. Here is a break down on my solve:
Cross- 5sec
F2L- 6sec
LL- 5sec
Total- av.16


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 13, 2008)

Forgive me for being rude, but I'm having trouble believing that. With just a touch of effort into your cross you could cut 2-3 seconds off your average time.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have problem understanding the logic.
i solve one or two edges at a time. 
My cross is done on top then i will turn the cube around solve, wasting time.


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 13, 2008)

OH: PLL skip
2H: cross skip since then the f2l is really easy, PLL skip is bit faster then OLL skip, but OLL skip is more comfortable since it doesn't require AUF, so they are about the same, ofc LL skip is best, but for that chance of one I don't count it.
big cubes mostly PLL skip

P.S: 2x2 Layer skip, any


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> My cross is done on top then i will turn the cube around solve, wasting time.


I still do that and I get sub 2 crosses and avg around 14.5


----------



## Ellis (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> No. Here is a break down on my solve:
> Cross- 5sec
> F2L- 6sec
> LL- 5sec
> Total- av.16



:confused::confused:Wow... seriously? you should look into that. I'm sure you have already, but that really needs to be fixed.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 13, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a cross skip if possible.
> ...



At US open, there actually was a cross skip. LOl


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 13, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I never got a LL skip, I hope I'll be timing it when I get it.



I've gotten 2 full last layer skips before =] on my second day of petrus i got a 39 second solve because of one of those, is was my pb for a week!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> No. Here is a break down on my solve:
> Cross- 5sec
> F2L- 6sec
> LL- 5sec
> Total- av.16


wow..I have a faster cross and a slow f2l and LL...

Cross(at bottom) - 3~4 secs
f2l - 12 secs 
2 look oll - 5 secs
1 look pll - 7 secs

really got to work on my pll and f2l..I am weak in F and B turns so always got to rotate cube for f2l part.. ~.~"


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 13, 2008)

I think LL-skip would be nice, preferably in a comp. I've only had one, back then when I had been cubing for just a few months and I thougt it was crazy. That must have been a sub-30! Sad I didn't time it. A few months ago I had I think a 4-move double x-cross, and ~ten moves for the rest of F2L, an OLL-skip and an H-perm. I got 8.80, but if I had the scramble (I used a jnet scramble on an already scrambled cube), I think people would get way better times than I (I was virtually shaking).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 13, 2008)

I personally preffer an OLL skip, i can do most of the PLL's consistently under around 3 secs


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Cross- 5sec


How many moves?


----------



## KConny (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't believe fcwy1 at all. He's just full of crap.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z3xfqXDtc8

Read the comments.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

KConny said:


> I don't believe fcwy1 at all. He's just full of crap.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z3xfqXDtc8
> 
> Read the comments.



Why is it not possible to get 2 LL skips a day?
For example, OLL case no.47, T shape has 1/54 chance of occuring. 
That does not mean every 54 solves will have 1 that OLL. do 54 solves, u may get a few, say 5, or even none. 
Don't ask me how it's possible, i just get it even though the chances or 1/15552


----------



## KConny (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, now more people can see that you might be full of crap.

Do you really think that me, Swordsman_Kirby, Lofty, qqwref2 and Hakan625 and are wrong and you are the only one who knows the real truth?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you agree with this statement:

OLL case no.47, T shape has 1/54 chance of occuring.
That does not mean every 54 solves will have 1 that OLL. do 54 solves, u may get a few, say 5, or even none.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 13, 2008)

ZBLL skip.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 13, 2008)

KConny said:


> Thanks, now more people can see that you might be full of crap.
> 
> Do you really think that me, Swordsman_Kirby, Lofty, qqwref2 and Hakan625 and are wrong and you are the only one who knows the real truth?



hmm, I don't have much cubing experience so can't comment on the last layer skip thing.. but I know that some ppl really have luck for getting nice solves.. I know some friends that have better pb single than me but their average are like 3~12 secs slower than mine..


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 13, 2008)

the person who should get the most LL skips should be some petrus user  i've been petrusing for a long time, but i have gotten no LL skips.

anyway, PLL skips are sweet, especially on big cubes


----------



## KConny (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Do you agree with this statement:
> 
> OLL case no.47, T shape has 1/54 chance of occuring.
> That does not mean every 54 solves will have 1 that OLL. do 54 solves, u may get a few, say 5, or even none.



Yes.(message to short)


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 13, 2008)

Just had mine:

When you solve F2B and then place M centres and the BD edge you can in some rare cases end the whole solve in one alg like I just did, it was a Niklas CMLL and 1+3 unoriented edges and that you can solve in one go from using double layer turns in the first and last move of the Niklas = l' U R U' L U r'

And that also skiped the permutation of the last 5 edges (chance 1:60). did not even have to AUF 

So the whole solve came out to be around 30 turns rendering one of my best lucky times 17.32 seconds.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> No. Here is a break down on my solve:
> Cross- 5sec
> F2L- 6sec
> LL- 5sec
> Total- av.16



whoah, you gotta practice the cross, it will seriously improve your times


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have problem seeing the logic. Not sure about the number of moves i take.
maybe about 8-12 moves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 14, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> I have problem seeing the logic. Not sure about the number of moves i take.
> maybe about 8-12 moves.


Aw, you sad there aren't pages of algorithms for the cross?


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 14, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have problem seeing the logic. Not sure about the number of moves i take.
> ...





hawkmp4 said:


> Aw, you sad there aren't pages of algorithms for the cross?



I'm personally sad about no pages of algs for Petrus blocks


----------



## Brett (Oct 14, 2008)

it wouldn't be petrus blocks if there were algorithms for it.

my favorite skip I've ever gotten was after I build a 2x2x2 block, the 2x2x3 was already there.

I wouldn't mind a bad edges skip, it seems like it would be common but I've never gotten one x_X


----------



## ScottKidder (Oct 14, 2008)

EO/Line Skip


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 14, 2008)

Brett said:


> it wouldn't be petrus blocks if there were algorithms for it.
> 
> my favorite skip I've ever gotten was after I build a 2x2x2 block, the 2x2x3 was already there.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a bad edges skip, it seems like it would be common but I've never gotten one x_X



Probabillity is 1 : 2^7 - 2^2 = 1 : 2^6 = 1:64 (seven edges, two positions for each, but a single edge can't be unoriented so it makes 6, at least one is always oriented). One out of 64 is a skip.


----------



## Mozza314 (Oct 14, 2008)

Definitely LL skip. I've only gotten one but I wasn't speedsolving at the time! How *un*lucky is that? 

But in more common cases, I prefer PLL skip to OLL skip because I have a 2 step OLL but my PLL can take upto 4 steps and I'm slower at them aswell. I haven't been cubing for long though...


----------



## mazei (Oct 14, 2008)

Well here are my favourites
3x3 - PLL skips or if possible 2 x-cross in under 10 moves(happened once but I scrambled it carelessly)
4x4 & 5x5 - edge pairing skips since it takes me quite some time to pair edges and also because its a pain in the a**
Magic - lol. jk.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Oct 14, 2008)

OLL skips on 3x3s,
PLL skips on 4x4s.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2008)

I like it when the edges on a 4x4x4 last layer is just a 3 cycle of edges (using K4)

This has only happened once to me...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 16, 2008)

PLL skips are very exciting, but they are nothing compared to LL skips :]

my favorite [common] skip is accidental 4x4x4 edges during reduction.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 17, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Probabillity is 1 : 2^7 - 2^2 = 1 : 2^6 = 1:64 (seven edges, two positions for each, but a single edge can't be unoriented so it makes 6, at least one is always oriented). One out of 64 is a skip.



128-4=64???

Try (2^7)/2 = 1/64. 

Cases:

0 bad edges: (6C0)=1
2 bad edges: (6C2)+(6C1)=15+6=21
4 bad edges: (6C3)+(6C4)=20+15=35
6 bad edges: (6C5)+(6C6)=6+1=7

So it seems you have an average of 3.5 edges to orient.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 17, 2008)

Petrus LL skip.

My first “official” solve. I knew the F2L and just ground them out until it showed up. It took two weeks. 
I don’t like orienting the edges either..it throws my grip off.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Obviously I'd love to get LL skips frequently =P

As far are OLL v. PLL skips, it depends on the other step. If I were to get an OLL skip with H perm, I'd be in heaven. Sune with a PLL skip also would rock.

But I don't like PLL skips with no AUF that much. Takes me too long to realize.

Funny story. I got an OLL skip a few days ago that had a J perm all lined up. I saw only the 1x3 block, thought I had gotten a LL skip with no AUF and stoped the timer. I felt dumb


----------



## xAllen91 (Oct 24, 2008)

LL skip!! It will be damn freaking cool to find yourself finishing cross+F2L and POOF! you solved the cube. : )


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 27, 2008)

Scramble (it is a setup) :

F R2 F' R' F U R2 F R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 (19f)

Totaly lucky double X-cross: B R B R
3p: L U' L
ZBF2L: R B' R B R2
Skip the rest including AUF = ZBLL-skip.

Yop!, that's my favorite skip, 12 turns for the whole solve


----------



## Escher (Oct 28, 2008)

well... a new lucky PB of 4.08s for me then!
thank you kenneth 

ps im not actually going to count this... but it does feel good!


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 28, 2008)

Cubing for 6 months, still didn't get a LL skip lol. (Is it really that rare?)


----------



## Garmon (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like LL skip on 2x2x2 = 1.88


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a LL skip yesterday, I wasn't timing though  it just needed a U turn to finish it off, I was like, whoa!


----------



## Schvetlana (Oct 28, 2008)

I love LL skip! LOL


----------



## MistArts (Oct 28, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I really like LL skip on 2x2x2 = 1.88



OLL & PBL skips are awesome. I've gotten one so far. (0.53)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost a year of cubing and no LL skip for me...I crave the excitingness


----------



## MistArts (Oct 28, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Almost a year of cubing and no LL skip for me...I crave the excitingness



Same here. It would be a year when I go to VA 08. (Hoping for one there.)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 29, 2008)

Favorite skip:

All edges+ 3 corners in FMC:

So 2x2x3 in less than 10 moves, then less than 5 moves for all edges + 3 corners, then insert 3 corner cycle. This would be maybe 8+ 5 + (8-2) =19 move solution. Usually, this step can be as long as 25 moves for me, (usually around 18?)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Favorite skip:
> 
> All edges+ 3 corners in FMC:
> 
> So 2x2x3 in less than 10 moves, then less than 5 moves for all edges + 3 corners, then insert 3 corner cycle. This would be maybe 8+ 5 + (8-2) =19 move solution. Usually, this step can be as long as 25 moves for me, (usually around 18?)



I would really like having all 3 corners solved and the solve is completely intuitive with luck and without commutators. I've got the about twice during Heise speedsolves.


----------



## Crickets (Oct 29, 2008)

OLL is my fav. PLL scares me haha. I usually don't stop it for 2 secs after I realize its a skip.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Crickets said:


> OLL is my fav. PLL scares me haha. I usually don't stop it for 2 secs after I realize its a skip.



for me i will always think a PLL skip is J perm, then suddenly realise that is a PLL skip


----------



## Crickets (Oct 29, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Crickets said:
> 
> 
> > OLL is my fav. PLL scares me haha. I usually don't stop it for 2 secs after I realize its a skip.
> ...



haha then when your hoping for a skip you get a J perm lol


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I correct to say the probability of LL skip (without adjusting top layer) is one in 4!4!(3^3)(2^3)/2 = 62208 ? And with adjusting top layer it is 15552 ? Hmm, I have gotten the 1 in 15,552 case a few times.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Scramble (it is a setup) :
> 
> F R2 F' R' F U R2 F R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 (19f)
> 
> ...



12 moves FMC, but DNF 
B R B R, *L'* U' L, R B' R B R2


----------



## FU (Oct 30, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Am I correct to say the probability of LL skip (without adjusting top layer) is one in 4!4!(3^3)(2^3)/2 = 62208 ? And with adjusting top layer it is 15552 ? Hmm, I have gotten the 1 in 15,552 case a few times.


yep. i've gotten it a couple of times too


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 30, 2008)

I think odds are against me, after 3 years, I only got it ONCE in "speedsolve" (and those were the crappy cube days plus LBL method. I can barely sub 40 with that cube O.O) and the time was like..1 min? >.<

And my cousin whom I taught to solve the cube had it 3 times. 3 times. dammit. He's a kid and wouldn't lie anyway. heh. and..btw..He was only playing cubes for 3-5 months..not fair, not fair at all. Beginner luck?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Oct 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Neutrals01 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



A quick calculation told me that we will see a 3 move scramble every 500 billion competitions 
So...long live the WCA


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 10, 2010)

quote: Am I correct to say the probability of LL skip (without adjusting top layer) is one in 4!4!(3^3)(2^3)/2 = 62208 ? And with adjusting top layer it is 15552 ? Hmm, I have gotten the 1 in 15,552 case a few times.


wow thats nasty. im so sorry fridrich users.. but i use ZZ with coll so my chance of LL skip is my chance of OLL skip (1/27) multiplied by my chance of PLL skip(1/12) sums up to be 1/342 
ZZ ftw!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> quote: Am I correct to say the probability of LL skip (without adjusting top layer) is one in 4!4!(3^3)(2^3)/2 = 62208 ? And with adjusting top layer it is 15552 ? Hmm, I have gotten the 1 in 15,552 case a few times.
> 
> 
> wow thats nasty. im so sorry fridrich users.. but i use ZZ with coll so my chance of LL skip is my chance of OLL skip (1/27) multiplied by my chance of PLL skip(1/12) sums up to be 1/342
> ZZ ftw!!!



I think you should check your math.
(I think PLL skip chance is 1/72, unless you're doing something special.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> nitay6669 said:
> 
> 
> > quote: Am I correct to say the probability of LL skip (without adjusting top layer) is one in 4!4!(3^3)(2^3)/2 = 62208 ? And with adjusting top layer it is 15552 ? Hmm, I have gotten the 1 in 15,552 case a few times.
> ...



he's just naive because he uses COLL. He either needs to change his OLL chance to the chance of a COLL skip (1/162) or PLL to 1/72.


----------



## Billbowser (Aug 11, 2010)

LL Skip,ItsCrazy....But,I never have LL Skip


----------



## Joker (Aug 11, 2010)

F2L skip would own haha
But reasonably, I like PLL skips the best, specially for OH. Damn I suck for my PLLs OH, they really can make an epic awesome solve to a normal solve, and a normal solve 3-5 seconds slower


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had 5 LL skips now, and every single time, I just get sooo happy.

Although, 3 of them were with ZZ, so they're not *as* cool. (1/(~52000*12) rather than 1/~52000)

I pretty much never get OLL skips, even when using ZZ. ~sigh~


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

Skips through the woods are my favorite, little red ridinghood style

Seriously, LL skip would be awesome I've never had one, PLL skips are cool too and I seem to get more OLL skips than PLL skips even though the odds say that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Zubon (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't like skipping an f2l pair (if I don't spot it beforehand) because the surprise of it can mess up my rhythm.

My favorite skip is an easy cross or with two or more cross pieces in place. That gives me more room to track f2l pieces and the first f2l pair usually gets put in place extremely quickly.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 11, 2010)

i got like 15 pll skips today, didnt do >100 solves


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 11, 2010)

easy cross or a free f2l pair. i dont like oll skips because i cant use lookahead to spot it like i can a pll skip.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

best skip ever: cubeshape skip on Square-1...but I've never gotten one yet


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i got like 15 pll skips today, didnt do >100 solves



I'm not sure I like you anymore


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 11, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > i got like 15 pll skips today, didnt do >100 solves
> ...



 EDIT: NEW PB WITH PLL SKIP: 9.52 AND A COUPLE 12'S


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like getting OLL skips, but only if I force them somehow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 11, 2010)

OLL skips by far. They're like woah PLL now, gogogo.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like OLL skips, because.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 11, 2010)

I like OLL skips.

Because I get too many PLL skips. =/


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2010)

For speedsolving, OLL skip. I'm too used to PLL skips.
For blindsolving, 4-edges skip. These are be disoriented, but permuted. Also, any solved corners really helps, especially on my 2:15.96 PB with three permuted corners and 3 permuted edges.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 11, 2010)

2x2x1 skip, block-F2L ftw.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 11, 2010)

3x3x3 block skip


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> 3x3x3 block skip









Erm, I guess PLL skip when I'm using fridrich, and any kind of block easyness in Roux.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 11, 2010)

Parity, if that counts.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 11, 2010)

OLL skips. Usually when I get a PLL skip, I stare at it for a second in surprise, which adds on the time. Wish I would get an LL skip...


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 11, 2010)

second block skip
its only happened to me once


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)

1x2x2 skips or more.

I have to say that the worst type of skip is OLL on bigcubes.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 1x2x2 skips or more.
> 
> I have to say that the worst type of skip is OLL on bigcubes.


For you


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

Easy crosses or LL skips would do it for me. I'd take a PLL skip over an OLL skip though.


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2010)

PLL skip > OLL skip

If I get an OLL skip, I tend to freak out and mess up the PLL


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 11, 2010)

Puzzle skip.

To be serious, PLL skip is my favorite, if I can't put LL skip.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got a 2x2 LL skip once, pretty freakin sweet


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 11, 2010)

I like PLL skips, for some reason my times end up being pretty average when I have an OLL skip.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 11, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> best skip ever: cubeshape skip on Square-1...but I've never gotten one yet



I had 2 in a row once. Feels good man.

Also I really like OLL skips. I had a LL skip (9.423) once and thought it was just a PLL skip until I reconstructed it. I don't notice OLL skips. I go straight into PLL. With PLL skips I do like U U' U2 U' for AUF. I don't really like them.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 11, 2010)

F2L skip.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 11, 2010)

I have had about 4 or 5 LL skips and three of them were during slow un-timed practice solves :/ But I like OLL skips.


----------



## EVH (Aug 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I like PLL skips, for some reason my times end up being pretty average when I have an OLL skip.



This. Probably because the only reason I get an OLL skip is because of me failing at F2L.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like an F2L skip, but that's not possible. Other than that, I would like a cross skip, until I actually learn how to solve a cross in about 3-5 seconds.


----------



## Olji (Aug 11, 2010)

LL skips, got one just now DD


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 11, 2010)

spunkymp4 said:


> I got a 2x2 LL skip once, pretty freakin sweet



Isn't it a little more common on a 2x2 though?


----------



## AngeL (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had 3 or 4 LL skips, and every time I add, like, 4 seconds to my time just staring trying to figure out my OLL case before realizing that it's already done.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like x-crosses whenever they happen. I just can't do them intentionally.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 11, 2010)

AngeL said:


> I've had 3 or 4 LL skips, and every time I add, like, 4 seconds to my time just staring trying to figure out my OLL case before realizing that it's already done.



Angel, your pb is 16 minutes? how about a "." instead of ":"


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 3 or 4 LL skips, and every time I add, like, 4 seconds to my time just staring trying to figure out my OLL case before realizing that it's already done.
> ...



lol and 27 minute average


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Puzzle skip, pll skip, first layer skip on 2x2, cross skip, first 2 centers skip on big cubes.


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 12, 2010)

cross skips or 1-2 move cross


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 12, 2010)

3x3 skip on a big cube. Have heard it happen before.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 12, 2010)

spunkymp4 said:


> I got a 2x2 LL skip once, pretty freakin sweet



Once?!?!?!?! I've had tons of those, and I don't even solve the 2x2 that much


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 12, 2010)

OLL skip. PLL skips are kinda common, and I know full PLL. I forgot some OLL's when I was cubing off and on this spring, and even before I liked OLL skips more. And I can kind of spot it, because I watch yellows some times when I'm finishing up the F2L, so I'm like, can it be? [cue Marv Albert] YES! Let's do this PLL!

I like x-crossing, but not like 2nd or 3rd pair because I'm like holy f*ck what just happened! And it throws me off. Or I call it out sometimes, which is weird I know, but whatever.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 12, 2010)

OLL-skip in OH, I suck at OLL, like 3-4 sec


----------



## AngeL (Aug 12, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 3 or 4 LL skips, and every time I add, like, 4 seconds to my time just staring trying to figure out my OLL case before realizing that it's already done.
> ...




Lmao, looks much better now. I knew something about it looked wrong.


----------

